# Angels laid eggs



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

two of my angels have paired off and last night i saw the female laying eggs on the glass in the corner. The two defend the corner a bit but they're not overly aggressive and fish go over there every now and then. I was wondering if anyone has advice for helping these eggs turn to fry and the fry become large enough that they aren't food.

I plan on adding a few fake plants to the corner so the bottom has more hiding places as well as putting a large clump of hair algae directly under the eggs for when they hatch. As it stands I really can't get enough coverage around the eggs, they're bascially in the open and thats probably for the best, plants would simply allow the small fish access and not let the parents fend for the eggs.

Any advice?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

good luick had no experience but hope it goes well pictures

i agree with your theory with the plants good thinking


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep the tank clean. Watch for signs of hatching. Let the parents do their work. If you want to keep a large %, you will need a growout tank. Egglayer fry's first food can be tricky from mw, vinegar eels, and bbs which take time to prepare.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

heres one article http://www.angelsplus.com/Breeding2.htm. there are lots on the web. A really small live food seems to be key. You can also feed them hikari first bites, frozen bbs, Azoo artifical artemia and artificial rotifers. but they seem to do much better on live food. Don't feed the eggs or wigglers, wait until you see them swarm. Keep the water clean - this means don't overfeed, siphon out uneaten food (suggest 1" diameter mini-siphon), and make sure you have a "cycled" sponge filter for your baby tank.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

If you have catfish in the tank, keep a dim light on all night so the parents can see to guard the eggs/fry. good luck!


----------

